# 5D Mark iii CMOS Sensor Needs Replacing



## Matt Lingerfelt (May 7, 2014)

All-

I find myself in a bit of a dilemma, and while I don't like for my first post to ever be about a technical issue - I have a question for everyone. As a little background so you better understand the issue. I own the 5D Mark iii, and I purchased it new 1 year and 6 months ago. I own two lenses a 24-105 f4/L and the 50mm f/1.8. I'm still working up my gear list and I do my photography on the side of my full time job, so I don't get to spend everyday shooting like most of you are probably used to. I do not shoot weddings or portraits, at most I shoot Landscape, Travel and Nature. I am not new to photography and video as well; however, this is an endeavor to start my own business.

After starting this business, I hit a huge bump in the road. Recently, I came across a problem with the sensor displaying many dead pixels - and by many, I mean upwards of 50 prominent dead pixels and noise. When I discovered this, I happened to be shooting at a 15 second duration at 640 ISO with Long Exposure Noise Reduction Off. I noticed the pixels on the back of the LCD as I was zooming into the image to double check my focus across the picture. It is not dead pixels in the LCD, as these dead pixels moved as I scanned across the image with the joystick.

I called a few agencies around my place here in Atlanta, and everyone said the same thing. Sounds like a sensor issue, we can't help you, and you will need to send the camera to Canon. After I sent in the camera, Canon confirmed the CMOS needs to be replaced. As you can probably assume, this is the most expensive part in the camera. It's not a cheap fix. I'm concerned for many reasons. The body is only 6 months out of warranty, and it is in pristine physical condition (not counting the sensor of course). There are approximately 15k actuations on the shutter. I was told by the Canon rep that shooting video and long exposures create this problem with the sensor. However, I do not shoot video with this body, as that's what I do in my full time job, so I tend to do the opposite with my own gear. While I have shot some long exposures, I have never gone past the 30 second mark since I have owned the body; and long exposures are not something I'm doing on every shoot.

I'm really disappointed with the diagnosis, and definitely at the cost. I don't think anyone expects a sensor replacement in any camera at a year and a half. The cost is no drop in the bucket. Any help would be great.

Thanks!
Matt Lingerfelt


----------



## Valvebounce (May 8, 2014)

Hi Matt.
Welcome to the forum, sorry about the circumstances. 
I'm just wondering, did you tell them about long exposures and video, or did they tell you what you had been doing to hurt the sensor? I only ask as it seems to me if they were abe to tell you it was for one of two reasons, either a guess based on typical usage, or they were able to interrogate the camera and read some file that told them you had done more of the long exposures than the sensor is known to survive? It would be interesting to know how much the camera logs and can report back!
It is good to know what things they blame sensor faults on, but not so good for you to be experiencing. I hope you are able to get this sorted.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2014)

Have you tried remapping the pixels? Initiate a manual sensor cleaning with the body cap on, let it go >30 s, then power off.


----------



## Matt Lingerfelt (May 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Matt.
> Welcome to the forum, sorry about the circumstances.
> I'm just wondering, did you tell them about long exposures and video, or did they tell you what you had been doing to hurt the sensor? I only ask as it seems to me if they were abe to tell you it was for one of two reasons, either a guess based on typical usage, or they were able to interrogate the camera and read some file that told them you had done more of the long exposures than the sensor is known to survive? It would be interesting to know how much the camera logs and can report back!
> It is good to know what things they blame sensor faults on, but not so good for you to be experiencing. I hope you are able to get this sorted.
> ...



Graham- I did not mention video, mainly b'c I don't shoot any video right now; however, I did mention the long exposures b'c that was how I found the issue. I can certainly tell you that I every picture I take is not a long exposure, ha. Out of the 15k actuations, I would be willing to bet fewer than 5% have been a long exposure. I'm not sure what Canon considers a long exposure, but I'm saying 1+ seconds. I too would be curious how much info the camera stores too. I take great care of my equipment though, just in case I can resell later - and I don't want to have to explain why there is water damage, scratches and dents because I was careless.



neuroanatomist said:


> Have you tried remapping the pixels? Initiate a manual sensor cleaning with the body cap on, let it go >30 s, then power off.



I looked in to that briefly, but after talking with Canon and a few other people, I never actually did it. Canon never even mentioned it or recommended it either.


----------



## Don Haines (May 8, 2014)

I can't see Canon offering video modes on a camera if using that mode would kill the sensor..... something is not right here.....


----------



## Matt Lingerfelt (May 8, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I can't see Canon offering video modes on a camera if using that mode would kill the sensor..... something is not right here.....



Clearly, they must have meant for me to only use it to shoot stills at ISO 400 or lower and a shutter speed 1/25 sec or quicker. Why else would they want me to ruin the camera if it couldn't handle it? That makes sense


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 8, 2014)

If you purchased the camera using a American Express card, they double the Manufacturers warranty, so you are covered. Other credit cards may do this as well, depending on the card and which bank its issued thru.

Don't overlook this.


----------



## danski0224 (May 8, 2014)

Whether or not Canon will offer any goodwill gestures is anyones guess.

Technically, the camera is out of warranty and any manufacturer can simply say no- you are out of luck. Your only recourse is to play nice with someone at Canon customer service and hope for the best.

The other option open to you in the USA is a CPS membership. There are repair discounts based upon your membership level. Do you own enough gear to qualify?

If it is possible, purchasing a 3rd party warranty could help reduce the sting, but those typically have to be purchased while the manufacturer warranty is still in force.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (May 9, 2014)

Matt - have you tried Neuro's suggestion? 
I have hear of this fixing quite a few sensors.


----------



## Matt Lingerfelt (May 20, 2014)

So I finally got my camera back - repaired and with a new sensor! Canon tried mapping the dead pixels, and they have said that both times it did not get everything. It was bad enough that they still recommended replacing the sensor. In the end they worked with me on the replacement cost. I located multiple images dating back to a month after my purchase. They definitely kept the user in mind and kept my faith in them as a company.

One thing I will say as far as this happening again, my recommendation would be to check your images using the Canon utilities in addition to Lightroom. You can see all of the data, dead pixels included, before any adjustments are ever made. The Adobe products (LR and PS) are great and they will automatically locate the dead pixels and paint over them on import. If you never looked at the image in another utility, you won't know what is actually in the image.

Thanks for your help all!


----------

